# Schofield fishing tournament



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

We had a group of six of us. We caught 40+ trout of various types, 2 chubs and I lost what I think was a VERY large fish when it straightened my hook out and got off. Even managed to catch a rainbow big enough to be part of the 3 way tie for 3rd place. Weighed them for the tie breaker and two of them were the same weight so we went to rock - paper - scissors. I lost that on the second round so ended up with 4th place.

After talking with several other fishermen, the dwr officers checking our licenses and reading the fishing reports I've decided it's time to spill the beans.

If you fell through the ice on schofield and the water would go over your head then you are fishing in to deep of water and will only catch chubs.

Sometimes if your belt would get wet you are still fishing in to much water.

We've been up 3 times this year and multiple times last year and have only caught 3 chubs when we were not trying to catch chubs. 

Trust me, it works.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Truelife seen the Tournament on the news. Question I have? Why were the guys they interviewed tossing all them stinking chubs back in the water.Be wise just to kill em off put em in a garbage bag or leave em for the seagulls.But toss em back.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That was the dumbest newscast I've seen. Wasn't one prize for the most chubs? Then the lady said that the people could take home all the big ones to eat? Ahh--- limit of 4?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Ya Fox 13 looked pretty lame, the girl was a cuttie but had no Clue.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Price radio station noted that there was a contest for the most chubs. Isnt it illegal to return invasive species to the water alive?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I saw that newscast as well. I love to watch Fox13 for the comedy value. It really is great.

There WAS a chub category this year with three winners. 

1st place brought in 181 chubs. Not my place to judge but that's 1 chub every 2.3 minutes for the entire 7 hour contest. If that boy wasn't cheating they should put him on the payroll, that reservoir severely needs him!! ;-)

2nd place for the chubs had 140 something I believe and I can't remember what third was............ 80 something maybe.

All three prizes were the same for the chub category which I was happy to see because there was no way to keep people from cheating the way they had it set up.

There were also 5 prize categories for the longest rainbow.


A chub only contest would be a great thing I think. Set it up with teams instead of singles and lets get thousands of pounds of them buggers out of there in one day.

To have a rainbow only contest when no rainbows have even been stocked for two years is a bit of a slap in the face to the sportsmen/women in my opinion.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

How do you cheat catching chub? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Have ten people fishing for chubs and enter them in the contest as all caught by a single fisherman. It wasn't a team event.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Truelife said:


> If you fell through the ice on schofield and the water would go over your head then you are fishing in to deep of water and will only catch chubs.
> 
> Sometimes if your belt would get wet you are still fishing in to much water.
> 
> ...


Yeah right. Trying to get everyone else to go shallower so you can have all the Cutts and Tigers to yourself. Nice one.  (wink)


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Rspeters said:


> Yeah right. Trying to get everyone else to go shallower so you can have all the Cutts and Tigers to yourself. Nice one.  (wink)


 ok, ok............... Everybody please stay out there. I would prefer that you take the far out places anyway, then I don't have to walk so far from the truck.


----------

